# Fuck Guitar Center



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2006)

I had a Mesa on layaway and I went to pick it up to purchase today and they sold it to someone else. "Communication problem". Cocks 

I hate that place, always have (I used to work there). DO NOT TRUST THESE DEGENERATES! ID PUT MORE TRUST IN THOSE CHINESE GUYS WHO SELL K7 KNOCKOFFS! 

   

/vent over (sorry for wasting everyone's time)


----------



## Firebeard (Mar 19, 2006)

Thus, I call them Guitarded Center, and other places such as Sam Ass, and Musicians Fiend! I'm just this side of buying strings for $6 a pack at the local shop instead of paying the morons $3. We live and we learn....to hate Guitarded Center!


----------



## nyck (Mar 19, 2006)

That sucks man, what Mesa was it?


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 19, 2006)

i live in Aus and gc looks awesome to me....I guess not


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2006)

It was another Mesa 2:90.


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 19, 2006)

I had bought a monster cable guitar cable from there and when it shorted out, they wouldn't replace it for me. Even though the box says I don't need a reciept because it has a life time warrenty. "We have no record of you buying that here," the person said. They had every other purchase I had made there EXCEPT that one.

Not to mention I get charged $8 for my one 85 guage bass string when pack of strings costs less.

Fuck GC.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 19, 2006)

That sucks man. Personally though I've never had any problems with GC other than the occasional long wait cause of a dick sales rep trying to sell to too many people at the same time. Other than that I've luckily always had wonderful experiences with them and I've been shopping there for years.

In the latest bit of positive GC stuff I wanted to buy the Mackie Onyx mixer with the free firewire card special they had running. Turned out I waited too long and when I went to order it online the offer was over by like a month and they just took the ad down. I called other online stores and all gave me the same thing, "that offer ended a month ago". I wanted to cry cause I really wanted the deal... I mean shit that's a $400 savings! So I called my local GC and asked if they had any more of the special deals left and they said nah it's over but they can probably get me the firewire card for cheap - like a hundred bucks. I was like, "nah... I really wanted that deal" so the guy was like, "let me talk to my manager and I'll call you back". So he calls me back and says I can give you the firewire card for $10. I said I'll take it!

Everything is new and factory sealed and working beautifully.

So, my New York store and the store in Queens both rock.


Rev.


----------



## maskofduality (Mar 19, 2006)

^^^ lol NYC GCs ftw!
they gave me a great deal on my GRX720 (part of why i love it so much despite it's glaring flaws). free gigbag, strings, and i think quite a few more dollars off the end of the year sales price too. they were quite happy to have gotten rid of it and since it's my first and only 7, i have no one but guitar center to thank. but other than that i'm never gonna buy a guitar from guitar center again. they just don't stock a 7 string that interests me.


----------



## Firebeard (Mar 19, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> "We have no record of you buying that here"
> 
> Fuck GC.


Thats insanity. I bought a pack of Dunlop picks and they required my name, address and phone number before they would even let me buy them. I'll never forget the Billy West guy at the store here in Indianapolis telling me my Charvel 3a was a model 2, he had two just like it! 

Sorry to hear about that Zimbloth. The store here is swamped with Mesa heads, it's as if they can't move them.


----------



## Leon (Mar 19, 2006)

you had it on layaway? meaning, you were paying for it, and they had some of your money, then they sold it to someone else? you should have asked for interest when you got your money back. one shitty move deserves another!


----------



## Drew (Mar 19, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> Thus, I call them Guitarded Center, and other places such as Sam Ass, and Musicians Fiend! I'm just this side of buying strings for $6 a pack at the local shop instead of paying the morons $3. We live and we learn....to hate Guitarded Center!



www.juststrings.com

You'll thank me. 

Which GC was this, Zimbloth? I've had like one positive buying experience at GC's (the guy who sold me my Nomad - nothing remarkable, just a likeable guy and another Tony Macalpine fan). Every other large chain I've bought from I've ended up wishing I'd bought from a small mom-and-pop for margially more or online just so I didn't have to deal with anyone.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 19, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> I had bought a monster cable guitar cable from there and when it shorted out, they wouldn't replace it for me. Even though the box says I don't need a reciept because it has a life time warrenty. "We have no record of you buying that here," the person said. They had every other purchase I had made there EXCEPT that one.



No kidding? The same *exact* thing happened to me, well, except it was a speaker cable.

I bought a fostex four track tape recorder there once, got it home, took it out of the box, plugged it in, and it didn't power up. Nothing at all. I checked the power supply, and it was ok, so I took it back. I had just bought it that same day (about two and a half hours earlier). They said I got the last one and they couldn't give me cash back or even store credit towards something else- only another one, and I was going to have to _wait_ for it to come in special order. I got pissed, and asked to see the manager. I got lucky, because the little prick who was 'helping me' wasn't a manager. The manager insisted it was the power supply, even though I explained that I had checked it. Eventually, I got him to plug the power supply into the floor model, and plug in the floor model's power supply to my deck. The manager told me I could have the floor model, since he knew it worked. I was livid. Another two and a half hours later, I walked out of there with the floor model, a mic stand, ten cheapo cassette tapes, and a p.o.s. $10 microphone that broke the third time I used it. I should have done something more, but I just wanted to get out of there. I just wanted my money back, but instead they gave me more useless junk to 'make the customer (me) happy.'

While I was waiting for the manager, I overheard a salesman talking with a customer. Their conversatione went like this:
Salesman: What you want is a Telecaster. These are the best guitars for country music.
Customer: What's the difference between this Mexican Telecaster and the American one next to it?
Salesman: Well, The Mexican ones are made in Mexico, and the American ones are made in the good ol' U S of A.
_no one says anything for several seconds_
Customer: ...That's it?
Salesman: Umm, the Mexican ones are cheaper.

Now I'm no expert on Fender guitars, but I know that there are much better sales pitches than that, and the salesman just came off as a total prick.

I hate that place. I know some of you guys probably love the chain, but I'd only shop there if they were the only local guitar shop.


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 19, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> Thats insanity. I bought a pack of Dunlop picks and they required my name, address and phone number before they would even let me buy them. I'll never forget the Billy West guy at the store here in Indianapolis telling me my Charvel 3a was a model 2, he had two just like it!



Yeah, every time I buy something there, they ask for my name and address, but for some reason thier computer had no record of my purchase of the monster cable. I don't use monster cable anymore as a result. Planet is where it's at as far as I'm concerned


----------



## BCrowell (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah man I totally agree. I had spent a total of 3k$ at GC in Towson, MD. One time I bought a DM-12 (Martin Acoustic 12 string.) After a week I had noticed the intonation was bad. So I took it to get pro adjusted. The guy said it had a ski-jump neck!! That he couldn't do anything about it...it needed to go back to Martin! He had mentioned to me GC is real bad about buying BLEMS and selling them as ON SALE, not mentioning the blem at all!! So I took it back to GC telling them, and sure enough, they wouldn't touch it. They said i'd have to take it to Martin under warrantee!!!! WTF! I thought I had 30 days! I was outraged. Then Martin kept giving me the run around!!! In the end I took the 800% POS, and performed a lovely stage act making it into firewood... FUCK GC!!  (on the other hand I've had great XP with Sam Ash).


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe selling it to someone else when you have it on layway is a breach of contract of some sorts, actually. I would be a complete dick to them and get anything possible out of it.

The only good experience I've had at my local GC was buying an FJA modded 5150 for 600, and selling it later for 800. That, and my old friend used to give me EMG's for 65 out the door, but I mean... he was a friend, so it was expected, right? 

Otherwise, those fucking retards have no idea what they're talking about. I was talking with one about amps, and the conversation was something like this:
"Yeah, I have a Single Recto at home. I sold a 5150 for it but..."
Totally interrupted: "Well 5150's are total shit! No wonder you sold it!"
"Yeah, I plan on getting another one of those "pieces of shit" because nothing else does that sound."
"A really shitty sound though, don't waste your money on that! We have a VHT in the amp room you should look at it."
"Yeah, I know. It's used, labelled new, and overpriced 800 dollars. There's a reason you still have it here."


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2006)

Leon said:


> you had it on layaway? meaning, you were paying for it, and they had some of your money, then they sold it to someone else? you should have asked for interest when you got your money back. one shitty move deserves another!



Yes, I had money down on it .

Drew: It was the Natick one


----------



## Leon (Mar 19, 2006)

GC is good for one thing. trying out gear before you buy it elsewhere


----------



## Firebeard (Mar 19, 2006)

bostjan said:


> No kidding? The same *exact* thing happened to me, well, except it was a speaker cable.



bostjan, was it the Southfield store? When I lived in White Lake it was the closest. I called asking for a Godlyke daisy chain and everything was cool until I showed up, then I had to buy it, the Godlyke AC adapter, a PRS Santana, three Peavey 5150 heads and 3 cabinets, pay the lease on the building, order three years worth of stock from Roland and a cheap BC Rich Mockingbird, or else! So I freaked out on the guy and walked out. The door guy wanted to frisk me like the whole 2 seconds I was in the store I took everything mentioned above? Where can I hide it? FAT MAN IN A LITTLE COAT! 



Leon said:


> GC is good for one thing. trying out gear before you buy it elsewhere



 

Seen a kid knock over a whole line of Strats on stand while running around with an Epiphone Zakk Wylde signature. Pretty funny how nobody cared, guess he had to be the first to try out the used triple rec they just bought for $200 from some poor guy.


----------



## Leon (Mar 19, 2006)

damn. yeah, that's why i buy from forum members instead of chain stores.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I had a Mesa on layaway and I went to pick it up to purchase today and they sold it to someone else. "Communication problem". Cocks


Sorry to hear that man, I'd be mad too, theres always other options though. You can get one somewhere else hopefully.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 19, 2006)

Leon said:


> GC is good for one thing. trying out gear before you buy it elsewhere


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> Pretty funny how nobody cared, guess he had to be the first to try out the used triple rec they just bought for $200 from some poor guy.




Poor guy my ass you dont like how much there going give you for used gear dont take the deal! 

Ebay IT!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Sorry to hear that man, I'd be mad too, theres always other options though. You can get one somewhere else hopefully.



They said tomorrow they'd try to find if theres another one sitting around at one of their other 1000 locations. We'll see, I don't trust those weasels.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had numerous shitty experiences with guitar center...

Maybe a year ago, I bought some monitors that came with some free stands...they had the stands, but not the monitors. They told me I could go to the Edina store (bout a half hour drive) and pick them up, or they could ship them to my house for free. This was a Monday, and I didn't plan on using them til Friday, and the GC rep assured me they would be there by Friday...the next Wednesday, I call GC to find out where my fucking monitors are, get the runaround by 3 people, get told 3 different times I will be called back, and never get any return call. When I finally call the fourth time, it's about 8:30 pm, and anybody with an IQ over 45 has left for the day. I call the next day, and get forwarded to the other store where the monitors were supposed to ship from. The shipping manager answers the phone (one of the nimrods who was supposed to call me back the day before and didn't), talks to me about 5 seconds and says, "I'm gonna let you talk to Jeff, cause he knows what's goin on..." Jeff gets on the phone, and tells me that the monitors just got shipped out the day before, because the shipping manager never gave the order slip to the guy that does all the actual work (Jeff) until I called and started asking where the fuck my monitors were. I told Jeff that I was pissed off, and he said "you should be..." I think the thing that pissed me off the most was the fact that the manager was at fault, I had him on the phone, and instead of explaining the situation himself, he really quickly gave the call to his employee to explain...pussy.

2 weeks ago I called to see if the TC Gsystem I ordered had come in (about 2 days earlier than it was supposed to). To my surprise, the answer is yes! I ask the employee to actually "lay his hands" on the box so I know he isn't kidding, and he does, he says "I put my hands right on it, and it has your name on the side." So I make a special trip to GC that night to get it, and low and behold, the guy can't find it...and according to their shipping computer, it has not been received yet. The guy I talked to on the phone is of course gone. I'm really fucking pissed at this point. After about 15 minutes of looking, the guy gives up, comes over to tell me he can't find it. At the same time, the guy that helped me on the phone comes walking in, forgot his cell phone or something...the guy asks him where the box his, and he's like "it's right here"...and there it was! The other guy says, "it's a good thing he came back, cause I never would have found that..."

sometimes I wonder if they are stupid, don't care, or both...


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 20, 2006)

Guitarcenter guys are a bunch of car salesman. I will never buy from a store that pays their people off commision. Commission sales just motivate people to be devious and try to suck as much money out of you as possible.

I would encourage everyone to try to locate local music stores and support them. They know they have to compete with those nasty chains and typically treat you nicer because of that and they seem in my experience to be more honest. Sure you might have to pay a little more sometimes but they will usually match chain store prices and youll know there not trying to pull one on you.

Otherwise just ebay as long as you know what your doing on there you can get great gear and save a truck-load of money.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 20, 2006)

No ethics whatsoever. That was your amp, and they sold it twice. I would just get my money back and go elsewhere.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2006)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Guitarcenter guys are a bunch of car salesman. I will never buy from a store that pays their people off commision. Commission sales just motivate people to be devious and try to suck as much money out of you as possible.


Most, if not all music stores are commission based. i worked at a comission based store for a while, and i was good to people, and had many return customers. Being good to people to get them to keep coming to you is the key. (BTW, my store was small. there is only 1 location. The sales staff consisted of about 5 people).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2006)

Zimbloth, that's just plain fucked up. I tried getting a guitar which was out of stock and they said they'd call, I called them and turns out they got one and then sold it. I was so pissed off, oh well, that's how I got my H207 so


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 20, 2006)

I hear so many bad things about GC... glad they haven't arrived on these shores yet!


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Most, if not all music stores are commission based. i worked at a comission based store for a while, and i was good to people, and had many return customers. Being good to people to get them to keep coming to you is the key. (BTW, my store was small. there is only 1 location. The sales staff consisted of about 5 people).



ok let me correct myself. I mean the stores that push comission hard like GC.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 20, 2006)

bostjan said:


> While I was waiting for the manager, I overheard a salesman talking with a customer. Their conversatione went like this:
> Salesman: What you want is a Telecaster. These are the best guitars for country music.
> Customer: What's the difference between this Mexican Telecaster and the American one next to it?
> Salesman: Well, The Mexican ones are made in Mexico, and the American ones are made in the good ol' U S of A.
> ...



Ummm, actually that statement is not far off the mark. Depending on the model, there were{ ::keep in mind I haven't worked in a music store in a while::} very few differences in the Mexican and Amercian made Fenders. The American stuff tends to have more "modern" hardware in terms on the bridges, nuts, and pickups, and an additional fret, but really thats about it.

I can't tell you how many times I tried to tell people that back in the day, only to greeted with puzzled confused faces as if to say "really, their has to be other differences?????"

Yeah, there's a difference, it's called perception.

Personally, I've never had nothng but good experiences from GC, but at the same the staff is comprised of either people I know, or people who used to work at Mars, so I guess they figure that I know how the game is.

Or maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 20, 2006)

*Update*: The guy at Guitar Center _did_ come through and found an identical Mesa from another location, and are having it shipped in to sell to me at the same price. Hopefully this will all work out, but it's still lame.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2006)

See if you can get some free shit like cables or something.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I just may. Perhaps a pack or 2 of strings for the inconvienence.


----------



## maskofduality (Mar 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, I just may. Perhaps a pack or 2 of strings for the inconvienence.


lol i love when they do that. to rub it in i act really indecisive about what guage i want, only to choose my beloved 9-52 ernieball super slinky 7string set :-D


----------



## noodles (Mar 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, I just may. Perhaps a pack or 2 of strings for the inconvienence.



See, this is the reason I hate big chains. They toss out strings to cool down wronged customers. Small stores toss around strings, just because. Every guitar I've ever bought from a small store, the guy has said something along the lines of, "What do you want to string it up with, man? Here's a couple of sets, because if you're like me, the first thing you do with a new guitar is change thew strings." Every big ticket item has come with extra stuff free. I buy an amp, they're throwing in a cover for free. The little store always goes the extra mile, and everything over $100 is negotiable.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2006)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> ok let me correct myself. I mean the stores that push comission hard like GC.


well the reason why they do that, is becase, for example, at the GC here, you HAVE to sell more dollarwise than your hourly salary before you make comission, so, say you make 300$/wk hourly.. You have to earn 300$ comission before you start actually GETTING comission, or else you'll just get your base check. Fucked up, isnt it?


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> well the reason why they do that, is becase, for example, at the GC here, you HAVE to sell more dollarwise than your hourly salary before you make comission, so, say you make 300$/wk hourly.. You have to earn 300$ comission before you start actually GETTING comission, or else you'll just get your base check. Fucked up, isnt it?



When you put it that way, its makes me feel bad for the guys.


----------



## Jason (Mar 20, 2006)

^^ yeah gc isnt a merry place to work at its very hard you have to basically work 6 or 7 days a week and "burn" each day work open to close alot of those guys get burnt out big time... another reason why you see a revolving cast of guys working there.



Metal Ken said:


> well the reason why they do that, is becase, for example, at the GC here, you HAVE to sell more dollarwise than your hourly salary before you make comission, so, say you make 300$/wk hourly.. You have to earn 300$ comission before you start actually GETTING comission, or else you'll just get your base check. Fucked up, isnt it?



yeah ken it's called "fading"


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, I just may. Perhaps a pack or 2 of strings for the inconvienence.


shit man, they sold something that you had money down for. ask for no less than a blow job from each salesman's girlfriend. or, free cables, guitar stands, you know, something substantial.


----------



## noodles (Mar 21, 2006)

.jason. said:


> ^^ yeah gc isnt a merry place to work at its very hard you have to basically work 6 or 7 days a week and "burn" each day work open to close alot of those guys get burnt out big time... another reason why you see a revolving cast of guys working there.



 That is why I would never work there. They put you on the schedule for hours during the weekdays, and you know it is just wasted time. You're adding to the amount of sales you have to make, without actually having the opportunity to make the sales. Lots of these guys stay past their time, because they are dying to make a sale.

I'd sell used cars first. At least waiting isn't hurting you.


----------



## Drew (Mar 21, 2006)

Leon said:


> shit man, they sold something that you had money down for. ask for no less than a blow job from each salesman's girlfriend. or, free cables, guitar stands, you know, something substantial.



This man will go far.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 21, 2006)

I hated working there. I worked there in 2000 for a bit. It was so depressing. No one had a clue about guitars, and they were all sleazy weasel types. I remember customers would come in, asking a salesman if they had any Washburn Dime guitars. The salesman said no. Then the customer asked if he knew anywhere they might have some, and the salesman again said no. After the customer left I approached the salesman, and I said: "Dude, you know very well at Mars they have those, why not just be honest. They'd be more likely to come back in the future if they knew you were honest and cool, than if they found out you were full of shit.", and you should have seen the look the guy gave me.... as if I just told him his mom spontaneously combusted.

It's like Bill Maher said, people don't die from marijuana, they die stress and from being an asshole who lies for a living. It was soon after that I quit. It's just a wasteland of sleaze and junk guitars. I only go in there because they occasionally have a nice used piece of something they don't normally carry.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2006)

honesty is the only way to go, especially for salesmen


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a depressing story, Nick. At least you have some scruples.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 21, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I had a Mesa on layaway and I went to pick it up to purchase today and they sold it to someone else. "Communication problem". Cocks
> 
> I hate that place, always have (I used to work there). DO NOT TRUST THESE DEGENERATES! ID PUT MORE TRUST IN THOSE CHINESE GUYS WHO SELL K7 KNOCKOFFS!
> 
> ...




the tards at my local GC sold some parts I special ordered - parts that aren't normally stocked parts - (we're talking specific pedal bolts for my double pedal, not beaters or springs) to some walk-in customer. so i had to wait another couple of weeks for a second order to arrive.

I was in there a week ago, and it looked like king kong came and jumped on all the drums and hardware. I pointed out some loose stuff on a really expensive Axis double pedal - stuff that will damage the pedal if not addressed and somebody (like king kong) plays it. The sales person just shrugged their shoulders and said "eh, don't worry about it". Uh, ok.

Most of the snares and toms are tuned to the pitch of E shit. The couple of expensive metal guitars they might have are rarely set up for playability. When you pick up something nice and pricey, it's supposed to sound and feel like it makes you perform a part with the most ease you've ever had. That way, even with the expensive price tag, it sells itself. You're thinking damn, it's expensive, but I can finally play that Friedman sweep b/c of that neck!!!!
I had that experience picking up a J model Ibanez Iceman in a Cincinatti GC back around 2000. It was set up like a dream and was the only Ibanez that ever floored me. Guess what? It was because it was used. It came to the store, set up by the previous owner. Same thing with a used orange Rhoads they had - looked like those old orange icecream sorbet push-up pops or something. It was badass, despite lots of roadwear.

A lot of GC's drum and guitar depts don't realize the importance of equipment care (pro-audio will sell it self). Like somebody said, they're probably too burnt out to give a shit.

GC just sucks a lot of ass.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 21, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. All their guitars are setup like shit. I've seen it all:

Pickup height so low that its impossible to get a good sound, pickup height so close to the strings that you can't even pick. Fret ends so sharp that doing a slide on the guitar can give you bad cuts. Action so high you could drive a truck under it, or so much buzz that you can't even sustain a note longer than 2 seconds. Scratches and dings on guitars being sold "new". Batteries on guitars with active components such as sustainers, peizos, EMGs, etc so low that you there's little to no output. Honestly can't these people hire someone, just one person in a region to go around and set up their instruments. Sure theyd have to pay some sap 7.50/hr, but imagine how many more guitars they'd sell if you could walk in and be floored by a the overpriced Jackson RR-1 they're selling for $2200.

Then of course they have no good cables, so no matter how nice of a guitar you try (in the rare event they have a nice guitar thats not a piece of shit overated PRS/Gibson) you still cant get a good tone because those random nameless green cables roll off all the highs. Same goes for the speaker cables they use. Half the time they have fucking instrument cables connecting cabinets to heads, like morons. I see them constantly turning on poweramps without being connected to a load (cab), which is dangerous for the amp and destroys tube life, etc.

FUCK GUITAR CENTER.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 21, 2006)

Ken, where did you work? I thought you looked familiar.

I've been to quite a few guitar shops in the St. Pete/Clearwater area


----------



## angryman (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't stand the place, the last time i visited the States on vacation i contacted the store in Orlando FL & asked what 7's they had in stock they answered back with "we always carry at least 10 different models sir" then when i got there they had 1 fuckin second hand 7321 & told me "oh we sold the last 4 yesterday sir" what a load of Bollocks i'll never be going back.
I'll go to George's instead they're always helpful' friendly & give me great deals too.


----------



## usagi (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the stores because I can go in look at what I want and not be bothered by anyone and I frequently use them to test gear before buying elsewehere. 

I have had a couple of good experiences from the Seattle GC and Kirkland GC. When my wife got me an RG1570 couple of years ago she told them how much she could get it for online and they beat the price and shipped out here to the stix for free. Of course they sent it in a Fender box and it got here 2 weeks before X-mas. She made me agonize over it until the 25th. I kept thinking maybe its a YJM strat??? 

When I wanted to buy a wah I went in to the Kirkland store and the guy was very cool showing me the diff between the ZW Crybaby and the CBFH. Wound up getting a CBFH online later 

On the whole though big chains are the same everywhere as far as crappy business practices.


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2006)

The problem with paying a guy just to do setups, is he won't make commission, which is as I gather the only way to make money at these places. :/

The worst I'd seen was an EBMM JP6 I played - gorgeous guitar, but the action was a touch high, the strings were dead, and there was something fucked up with the bridge pickup wiring. Had anyone in the shop actually played it, they'd have pulled it from the sales floor because it was just worthless in the shape it was in. 

I probably should have just tried to talk them down - "Listen, the pickup needs to go, the neck's a mess, but it'd be a fun project guitar. I'll do $500."


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 22, 2006)

I picked up an Ibanez 7321 at GC and actually had the bridge pickup fallout onto the strings. Someone had taken the mounting screws out for w/e reason and left the guitar on the sales floor like that.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> The problem with paying a guy just to do setups, is he won't make commission, which is as I gather the only way to make money at these places. :/
> 
> The worst I'd seen was an EBMM JP6 I played - gorgeous guitar, but the action was a touch high, the strings were dead, and there was something fucked up with the bridge pickup wiring. Had anyone in the shop actually played it, they'd have pulled it from the sales floor because it was just worthless in the shape it was in.
> 
> I probably should have just tried to talk them down - "Listen, the pickup needs to go, the neck's a mess, but it'd be a fun project guitar. I'll do $500."



I played three different Axis that were similar. New guitars, too. I actually picked up a Jackson SL-2 that you COULDN'T play, because the strings were sitting on top of the frets. New guitar, too - who did THAT setup? (I'm guessing the studs vibrated downward during shipping?)


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 24, 2006)

The Pittsburgh (Robinson) GC is ok - once you get past the point that they really only have low end sutff in this particular store (I don't think they had a prestige ibanez in the whole store) I think that is more a reflection on the local market. (Catering to youngsters)

I think all things said and done i prefer dealing with a smaller local store -seems like if you have problems with something they will help you out more.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 28, 2006)

*GET THIS BULLSHIT!*

Guitar Center FINALLY GOT IN the replacement amp, the same one I had on layaway originally that they sold anyways (see original post on this thread). It took fucking a week and a half to get from one store to another. So they call me this afternoon saying it's in.

Then, 15 minutes later they call me again and say "I have to some bad news...", and they tell me that it broke in shipping. WILL THIS PLACE BURN TO THE GROUND ALREADY!!?!?

Now they're ordering yet ANOTHER ONE for me from another store. Supposedly he'll "overnight it if he has to". Fuck these people. Seriously.

You better believe when it comes I'm going to demand they give it to me for free or close to it. Incompetent morons, learn how to pack a freaking amp for shipment like the rest of the world.

FUCK GUITAR CENTER


----------



## Drew (Mar 28, 2006)

Nah, just ask that they give you the broken one along with the one you bought. 

Knowing GC, it's probably like a $50 repair, and if the Triaxis is half as good as you say it is, I might be looking for a 2:90 anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 28, 2006)

That's an idea.

Die GC.


----------



## noodles (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn, dude, you need to find another Mesa vendor.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 28, 2006)

Other Mesa vendors didn't have 2:90s for $299 hah.


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey at least you have 666 posts


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 28, 2006)

lol, not anymore :/


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 28, 2006)

holy shit 300 for a 2:90???!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, they had 3 used ones for $299. I bought the first two, and put the third on laywaway. Needless to say I made a killing on them on eBay. The third one I intended to keep to accompany my Recto Pre (now my Triaxis), and they screwed me.


----------



## Mark 7 (Mar 31, 2006)

They are complete fucking morons and at all 3 stores near me. I was in the Buffalo, NY GC Monday looking for a RK head - they had a dual an triple recto and both looked like they were used - beat to absolute shit. When asking a few things about them I went through 4 people until someone knew what they were talking about and he wouldn't give me more than a minute until he "excused" himself said he'd be right back and never came back. Syracuse (closest to me) is a new store that stocks all low end stuff and staffed by retards. I won't go to Rochester any more as they twice in one month gave me the "yeah we have it in stock" only to drive 2 hours and hear Beavis tell me "uh I thought we, uh, well uh"

I'm going to drive through two states 5 hours to get a Mesa RK and avoid them like the fucking plague. 

Zim - I peed a little when you gave the old "will this place burn down already" BTW!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> They are complete fucking morons and at all 3 stores near me. I was in the Buffalo, NY GC Monday looking for a RK head - they had a dual an triple recto and both looked like they were used - beat to absolute shit. When asking a few things about them I went through 4 people until someone knew what they were talking about and he wouldn't give me more than a minute until he "excused" himself said he'd be right back and never came back. Syracuse (closest to me) is a new store that stocks all low end stuff and staffed by retards. I won't go to Rochester any more as they twice in one month gave me the "yeah we have it in stock" only to drive 2 hours and hear Beavis tell me "uh I thought we, uh, well uh"
> 
> I'm going to drive through two states 5 hours to get a Mesa RK and avoid them like the fucking plague.
> 
> Zim - I peed a little when you gave the old "will this place burn down already" BTW!



I feel your pain bro. They finally did get the 2:90 in (for the 2nd time). This time it worked, and was actually a mint/new one. The unit I originally was going to buy and had on layaway was beat to shit. They still honored the $299 price for it. GC lost hundreds of dollars throughout the whole ordeal, from having them overnighted and repairs and everything.

GC losing money =


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 31, 2006)

The guys at the Va Beach store are mainly retarded, at least the tech guy they have working there is cool.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 31, 2006)

I will say, the drum guy Rob at my local GC is a cool guy who is very knowledgable. Unfortunately I'm not a drummer though.


----------

